# Monkey photos!



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Ages ago i went to a monkey park and i forgot to add the photos so enjoy, these monkeys were free roaming with us we nearly got run over by two fighting i pooped myself.



















My partner and daughter









Little baby









Lyinmg]g down


----------



## CE1985F (Jan 22, 2009)

Lover said:


> Ages ago i went to a monkey park and i forgot to add the photos so enjoy, these monkeys were free roaming with us we nearly got run over by two fighting i pooped myself.
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Great pic's! Were was this?


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Monkey Forest in stoke


----------



## CE1985F (Jan 22, 2009)

Lover said:


> Monkey Forest in stoke


Thought it was, we've been wanting and meaning to go for ages!


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

CE1985F said:


> Thought it was, we've been wanting and meaning to go for ages!


Its really good we chose a good time because they had two little babies


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

As Clark (CE1985F) says, we heard about this place a couple of years ago when we were on a long weekend break in the Midlands, & thought it looked nice (a bit like your fella! lol)

These are Barbary Macaques, the same species that live on island of Gibralta


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

I've been there! went when my partners sister lived in Stoke. It's great isn't it. I love to see the little babies rolling around and play fighting. 

Nice photos


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> As Clark (CE1985F) says, we heard about this place a couple of years ago when we were on a long weekend break in the Midlands, & thought it looked nice (a bit like your fella! lol)
> 
> These are Barbary Macaques, the same species that live on island of Gibralta


Lol! Thanks for that, it was good but it was over in seconds and got boring quickly, coudnt do much else it was pouring rain not long after we got there.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Aww :flrt: Went here early last year with my Auntie & her partner & his kids, lots of babies about at the time, and we kept getting followed by one of wee males, when we were stood by one of the barriers taking pics of the babies he sat on the barrier and started trying to pull things out of our pockets. Cute looking back but just a bit scary at the time. :lol2:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> thought it looked nice (a bit like your fella! lol)
> 
> These are Barbary Macaques, the same species that live on island of Gibralta


 
was thinking the same lol


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Here's some of the same kind of monkeys on Gibralter. Please excuse the bad hair and naff global hypercolour t-shirt...it was a long time ago and i was only about 12 at the time! 

Thought you might like these though as they were dead cute:flrt:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Really nice pictures.
Looks an amazing park.
This is one of the species a collegue of ours keeps.
They have a vast ammount of room at his.
Funny thing was when we were last up seeing them he had to keep telling the missus not to make eye contact.
The dominant male ended up hitting her a slap whilst she was looking into his eyes.
She got a fright.

I couldnt stop laughing:lol2:

There teeth are massive and quite scary..

Again really nice pictures.::2thumb:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Monkey forest is amazing. We have been there a good few times as it's only round the corner. it's brillant in the summer, if you can get a day without many people. 

Jay


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Really nice pictures.
> Looks an amazing park.
> This is one of the species a collegue of ours keeps.
> They have a vast ammount of room at his.
> ...


:lol2:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2:


Colin if Bernadette ever learns how to work the computer im in trouble:bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Colin if Bernadette ever learns how to work the computer im in trouble:bash:


:lol2: if you disappear from the forum, I'll guess she has become computer-literate!


----------



## Adambrogan (Mar 8, 2009)

i live about 30mins from here i always take my little girl she loves monkeys =D glad you guys had a good time!


----------

